# So I'm overweight... so what?



## Ria (Dec 13, 2008)

As the title suggests, I'm overweight. I'm dying to try soooooo! many looks, but sometimes I get scared in case being a big girl may be detrimental? I'm worried I may spoil the look? What do you think? I so want to do a tutorial cos I've been told I have nice eyes...


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a little overweight as well and it doesn't disrupt what the makeup looks like on me. Definately play up your eyes or cheeks or lips. Thats What I do to distract from the weight.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 13, 2008)

girl i am overweight as well i have a FOTD up... and it has no effect on my makeup i get so many compliments.... you should be able to wear whatever you want... makeup aint only for skinny girlss lol...


----------



## summerskin (Dec 13, 2008)

Make up fits everyone. Find out what looks good on you and wear it with confidence!


----------



## pcsocake (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm overweight, too. But i could say with confidence that i'm beautiful. Makeup helps! So share, girl!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Dec 13, 2008)

Honey, don't let it stop you. If want to try anything you go for it. I too am overweight but I post FOTD's and I started my own youtube channel which was scary at first but now I love it. I wish I had more time to post more videos.

Make up is whatever you want it to be, by trying anything and everything you'll work out whats best for you. 

I'm still not comfortable wearing bright lipstick, but i'm working on it. Lol!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 13, 2008)

Honey , I'm a BIG girl.
srsly

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/6294667

I don't let that hold me back when it comes to makeup.
Have fun, that's what it's about!


----------



## oldergirlbeauty (Dec 13, 2008)

I am def a more to love girl and I have to say that playing with makeup this year has brought me out of my shell so much. I have gotten so many compliments that it just makes me want to experiment more. I say go for it and you will be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 13, 2008)

That's part of what I LOVE about makeup, I know that even if I gain some weight or lose some weight it will still fit me. Please post your FOTDS... I'm definitely over-weight too and I think make up can bring out people's natural beauty- no matter their size. It's about being creative and expressive... it can just make you feel good.


----------



## kariii (Dec 14, 2008)

I too have felt like this before as well? like wow if I had as high cheekbones as her and if I was skinnier my eyes wouldn't look all tiny. I think it's all in our head because we are all competitive with each other but in the ende we are only hurting ourselves by not realizing we are just as beautiful as a small petite girl and being confident in ourselves.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 14, 2008)

You rock it anyway girl!  MAC makes me feel wonderful and beautiful and more confident then ever!  Embrace yourself and show us what you got...I will if you will...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

I am 15 lbs overweight but I still want my face to look good until I can tackle this body issue!! Wear your looks and wear them proudly!


----------



## Starjazz (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you should really do a tutorial, I could care less about weight and if there's mac in my way that's all I really see jk (kinda). I just enjoy watching people do makeup. So go on... make that tutorial I'm dying to check it out.


----------



## MrsMay (Dec 14, 2008)

Please dont let weight stop you from doing a tutorial!

I have done a couple of FOTD's and I am definately overweight!


----------



## Ria (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading your comments has helped so much, I really appreciate you all taking the time to respond. I'm gonna go for it and do a FOTD


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 14, 2008)

I too am over weight, but that's the awesome thing about make up, no matter size or colours of you skin, there's ALWAYS something for you... I hope you start doing some tuts, I'd love to see


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 14, 2008)

Women come in all different shapes, sizes & colors. Everyone has something beautiful about them. 
As the women stated above play up your cheekbones, eyes, whatever & run with it.

I'm a little over weight & I have a face that can stop traffic LOL. I get a lot of compliments. 

Don't let anyone in this world put you down
The most sexiest thing is confidence.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the title says it all.  So you're overweight... _so what?_

Please don't let your weight hold you back.


----------



## User93 (Dec 14, 2008)

You're overweight, so nothing. I've seen gorgeous FOTDs from overweight people which were way more creative, inspiring, and beautiful than some from the skinny women. Its about the whole look, not your weight.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 14, 2008)

im over weight!! makeup doesnt care if you are overweight so do as many looks as you want! it will give you more confidence aswell. and everyone on here is really nice


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been overweight all my life(within the past couple of years I've lost a little over 100lbs and still working on it). Believe it or not, makeup has actually helped me with my confidence level so much it's not even funny. I'm not going into a lot of detail but I will tell you that I've never gotten so many compliments from men and women in my life. It dosen't make me or break me in any way but I've come to love makeup because it's seriously fun as hell. I just started wearing makeup up August of this year and I'm a craft person so makeup in my eyes is a craft that can seriously never get boring because there are so many different techniques, looks, combos, etc that you can do and come up with that it's ridiculous. 

Seriously, have fun with it. You can never be too big to wear makeup. I've seen plenty of women much, much bigger than me wearing makeup and they look beautiful with and without it.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 14, 2008)

i agree with the above! alot of my thinner friends (im not hating on thin women, we all have our own natural body shape and we should love it) always say how immaculate my makeup is. makeup is great at drawing out your best features


----------



## Ria (Dec 14, 2008)

100 lbs!!! Wow, well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's fantastic, you must be so proud of yourself x Thank you for your post, it (along with all the others) has really helped and I've decided that from tomorrow, I'm just gonna go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you all


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 14, 2008)

just be happy with what you've been given and work with it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_That's part of what I LOVE about makeup, I know that even if I gain some weight or lose some weight it will still fit me. Please post your FOTDS... I'm definitely over-weight too and I think make up can bring out people's natural beauty- no matter their size. It's about being creative and expressive... it can just make you feel good._

 
Same!! I'm about 10-15 pounds overweight and while a lot of my clothes aren't fitting, my make-up always will- plus it gives me the much needed added confidence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cannot WAIT to see your FOTD! Good luck sweetheart


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 14, 2008)

I think MACs motto is really that it's a brand for everyone and we should definitely stick to that. No matter what size or shape you are you can still look flawlessly made up and glamourous. I've always thought curvy women are very sexy. You shouldn't base doing a FOTD on your weight, Specktra is a very non judgemental community and like others have said we want to see your awesome talent and be inspired, not comment on your weight. It's a totally irrelevant factor.

I'm an underweight, pale, anaemic thing with Crohn's disease, on steroids trust me sometimes I look like a train wreck. So it works both ways really. I glow white in photos ha ha ha hence why I'm slightly scared to post photos of myself too. People have told me sometimes I look disgusting and washed out from time to time, not that I can really help it. We all have hang up about ourselves but I'm starting to realise we shouldn't let these things hold us back, especially in everyday life.

I bet most people here walk out of their houses with their full face on, full of confidence, so why not do the same here too and be confident in your skills.

Looking forward to your FOTD!


----------



## dz4shzy (Dec 17, 2008)

Can I get a Big Girl high Five??? hahaha Im overweight, I get self consious too ALOT. I love makeup. I have a cubby face with some double neck issues, so I contour...contour...contour and highlight...Be proud and wear that make up girl!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm about 20 pounds over weight but I plan to lose that after new years, hehe.  As long as you aren't unhealthy (I do believe it's possible to be overweight but reasonably healthy too) then what's the big deal? You're never too "fat" to look gorgeous ^_~


----------



## peachpoppy (Dec 18, 2008)

Girls, this is the the best discussion ever. I love this place!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

-eats an oreo- 

Girl, I know this shit is proper.

<3


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

Here on Specktra we embrace ANY women, big, small, short, tall, blonde, brunette, Asian, African, Caucasian. Seriously! Please don't ever be afraid to post on Specktra, this community is accepting of everyone and everything.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Here on Specktra we embrace ANY women, big, small, short, tall, blonde, brunette, Asian, African, Caucasian. Seriously! Please don't ever be afraid to post on Specktra, this community is accepting of everyone and everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

-jiggles her flabby ass-

AMEN, SISTA-FRIEND


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 19, 2008)

I love this thread.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am considered overweight too, but you can't let it affect your self esteem... it's all in the way you see yourself. I know when I put on my makeup it's like I transform...it's a def boost for my self confidence. So go ahead and wear it with pride!


----------



## User35 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rock it girl...who cares if you are a little fluffy!


----------



## Ria (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't thank you all enough! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I read everyone's posts, took it all on board and went for it with my festive make up and I got some amazing reactions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really grateful to everyone who took the time to post, you all made my Christmas that much better!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A special thank you to NatalieMT for being so open xxx


----------



## jetplanesex (Dec 26, 2008)

I think whoever said 'confidence is sexy' was dead on! I personally love seeing tutorials and fotd's from people of all shapes and sizes, it really shows how ANYONE can related to a love for makeup and how much makeup does for the self esteem of all! I'll be patiently waiting to see your pretty face :]


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm glad your tut was a success! Cos makeup fits all!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd have to agree with what everyone else has said! 

PS, you're from PRESTON?! ME TOO :-|


----------



## Ria (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep, I'm from Preston   Near the docks
(ish!)


----------



## PaleBeauty6 (Dec 27, 2008)

*I am also overweight! but I love food and Eating/Cooking. I go on doets and my weight drops but then i build it up again. so it's an endless cycle. I personally think bigger women are beautiful. you go and do your fotd and don't worry.*


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 27, 2008)

i'm pretty over weight (uk size 18!!) and obviously i get paranoid about it but i never feel like i don't deserve to wear make up or that my make up should not be seen! one girl i know is also a little big and she always asks me how i have the nerve to draw attention to myself by wearing such bright and differnt looking make up to everyone else. and you know what? i couldn't give a shit! make up makes me look pretty and feel good about myself!

 here on specktra all the girls (and guys!) are so incredibly sweet and supportive that you should post whatever you want to post! i've never posted a fotd here but mainly because i never have time to get snap happy before work each morning! otherwise i would have partly because i know that on thsi forum people take you as you come! big or small it really doesn't matter!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't really think that being overweight has much to do with makeup looks, really. I thought you meant like fashion looks.  

I'm overweight and I don't have any issues with trying new looks.

...now clothes....I'm a lot more particular and cautious about what I put on.


----------



## NtheSticks (Dec 29, 2008)

You have two issues in your line.  So what?

don't worry about the scale, kiddo.  Can you move?  can you breath?  can you work?  if you needed to carry groceries a block or two can you do it?  if you need to walk the two miles to work can you do it in less than an hour?  Do you spend time doing something besides sitting on the couch or in front of the computer?  food: is your intake balanced between what's good for you n addition to some that are meant to be enjoyed in moderation (or small amounts like D's 'crack cookies'?)  

that number on a scale is truly a poor measurement.  Walk tall and with confidence, and you'll be a beautiful woman.  Health isn't just that number on that scale.

here's to a healthy New Year.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Here on Specktra we embrace ANY women, big, small, short, tall, blonde, brunette, Asian, African, Caucasian. Seriously! Please don't ever be afraid to post on Specktra, this community is accepting of everyone and everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
...and the MAC men, too!


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm glad to see you said that you have posted. Please don't let your weight stop you from anything. I'm a lil overweight too and I've found nothing but the sweetest people on here and (mostly) in the makeup industry in general who want to see your talent not the size of your waist (or boobs, butt, etc.)!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChicaBoo* 

 
_...and the MAC men, too!_

 
How could I forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all sexes!


----------



## Ria (Dec 29, 2008)

Right, I've decided two things!

1) I'm gonna make some NY resolutions to be more healthy and stick with them so I can do something (hopefully) about my weight and stop being negative (and join the health forum on here), and 

2) Enjoy the journey and be thankful for who I am and what I've got before it's too late.

Thank you everyone for your input, you've alll helped me out of a black hole when I needed it most  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

i'm overweight and what i love about make-up is that it does not have a size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



people notice my make-up and i get compliments when i am made up. nothing to do with size.  we wanan see your make up!!


----------

